# Labor Day Ride Memories....



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

It's been a few years since we help the annual MIMB Labor Day ride... I think we went 3 years in a row? Now it's been probably more than 6 since we've done one...

If you have photos or memories from a past MIMB Labor day ride, post them up!

I still have my shirts.

Rocks Bottom:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

CCC:


----------

